# Serra Sig



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

So i havent seen many people rocking a Serra sig so I thought I would put one up for grabs..

Feedback appreciated


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The colors go well with each other and the text is placed good.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Put a black border on that thing and it is ready to go!


----------

